# Any vitamin experts out there?



## simonbaker (Mar 12, 2011)

Checking out anyone's knowledge in naturally vitamin enriched foods.(e.i)...Fresh spinach is high in vitaminB12..............Anyone else?


----------



## merstar (Mar 12, 2011)

Carrots and cantaloupes are high in beta carotene. Cantaloupes are also high in potassium.
Tomatoes are high in beta carotene, lycopene, vitamin C, potassium, etc.
Beans are high in the B Vitamins, protein, iron, fiber.
Bananas and apples are high in potassium.
Nuts, seeds, vegetable oils and olive oils are high in Vitamin E.
Oranges, cauliflower, and broccoli are high in Vitamin C.                                         __________________


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow great feedback!    What is the healthiest oil to use....olive oil?


----------



## merstar (Mar 12, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Wow great feedback!    What is the healthiest oil to use....olive oil?



Yes, but not just any type of olive oil - specifically extra virgin olive oil. It's first pressed/cold pressed, and is the least processed. Here's some info:

_"Why is extra virgin olive oil a healthier fat?

Extra virgin olive oil has not gone through a deteriorating processing procedure. It is especially high in monounsaturated fatty acids and contains a great variety of antioxidants. The FDA has found a reduction in the risk of coronary heart disease when people replace saturated fats with monounsaturated extra virgin olive oil as it lowers ldl (bad) cholesterol. An Oxford University study found extra virgin olive oil to be as good for a body as fresh fruit and vegetables. Olive oil contains no more calories than other oils."
_
Olive Oil Faq's

More info here:
http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/olive-oil.htm


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, BTW, you don't mean vitamin-enriched, but vitamin rich.  Enriched is milk with vitamin D; orange juice with calcium added, or Iodized salt.  Vitamin rich is what comes in it naturally.  

That said (and I'm always willing to learn I'm wrong), I love this idea.  I'm fairly decently educated in what foods have what nutritious impact, but new things are learned every day.

Another example is the impact some foods have on depleting vitamins.  And while most vegetables are more vitamin-rich when eaten raw, some are better when at least cooked a little (making their nutrients more easily absorbed in your body).  

And, at the ripe old age of 56, I've forgotten most of what I once knew!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 13, 2011)

Claire said:


> Oh, BTW, you don't mean vitamin-enriched, but vitamin rich. Enriched is milk with vitamin D; orange juice with calcium added, or Iodized salt. Vitamin rich is what comes in it naturally.
> 
> That said (and I'm always willing to learn I'm wrong), I love this idea. I'm fairly decently educated in what foods have what nutritious impact, but new things are learned every day.
> 
> ...


thanks for the clarification


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 13, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Checking out anyone's knowledge in naturally vitamin enriched foods.(e.i)...Fresh spinach is high in vitaminB12..............Anyone else?


 
Good thread....but are you sure you meant to say that fresh spinach in high in vitamin B12?

"Very small amounts of vitamin B12 have been found in plants grown in soil treated with manure (9). It is not clear whether this vitamin B12 is the active form or the inactive analogue. In any case, the amounts are so small that more than 23 cups of organically grown spinach would have to be eaten every day in order to meet the adult RDA for vitamin B12 (9,10). "
 
Vitamin B12 in the Vegan Diet -- The Vegetarian Resource Group
 
Generally plant foods are not good sources (or any source) of Vit B12.  The best sources of Vit B12 are liver, kidney, fresh milk, eggs, fish, cheese and muscle meats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2011)

This is a good, people friendly website for food and nutrition:

WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods

I use it for nutrition information while out and about online.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 13, 2011)

bethzaring said:


> Good thread....but are you sure you meant to say that fresh spinach in high in vitamin B12?
> 
> "Very small amounts of vitamin B12 have been found in plants grown in soil treated with manure (9). It is not clear whether this vitamin B12 is the active form or the inactive analogue. In any case, the amounts are so small that more than 23 cups of organically grown spinach would have to be eaten every day in order to meet the adult RDA for vitamin B12 (9,10). "
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification.  I was searching for healthy breakfasts on WebMD.com & I saw a breakfast sandwich with egg whites, fresh spinach,low fat ham & fat free cheese on healthy choice bread & they had stated it was high in B12.  I see the next blog has an interesting one to check out....Thanks!


----------



## Claire (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm monitoring this line to find things I didn't know about food interactions.  One I learned a few years ago, which makes sense now ... and, once again, it may not be true ... 

When my husband was a kid, he mentioned that most older people he knew had goiters.  

We were told (I'd seen a few, but not like he described) that it was from lack of iodine.

So when I switched to kosher salt, he wasn't thrilled.  

THEN I read in some article (many years ago, before internet, in a health-oriented magazine) that boiled cabbage can, after years, leach the body of iodine.

Now, we are NOT talking having it a few times a year, we're talking eating it every day in a nutrient-poor diet.

When I mentioned it to my husband, he immediately identified with it.  His family were Eastern European immigrants, who would often subsist on boiled cabbage with a little bit of meat and seasonings, maybe some starch. 

Interesting thought.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 20, 2011)

Claire said:


> I'm monitoring this line to find things I didn't know about food interactions.  One I learned a few years ago, which makes sense now ... and, once again, it may not be true ...
> 
> When my husband was a kid, he mentioned that most older people he knew had goiters.
> 
> ...



A bit of internet searching and it seems that cabbage, as well as all the other brassicas and soy are goitrogenic (can cause goitres). But, only if eaten raw and a lot. Apparently heat inactivates the goitrogens.

I purposely use iodized salt for most stuff.


----------



## Maria01 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cauliflower leaves,boiled and grinned cure purulence and  haemorrhoids (applied as cataplasms)
Mature eggplants musn’t be lacking in the diabetics alimentation.Make dietetic treatments all summer season long.
Eggplants that have been anointed with albumen don’t preserve fatness in preparation and are more digestible.
Broccoli, the vegetable with anticancer reputation musn’t be boiled more than 10-15 minutes.Always choose only the really green ones,no stains,no yellow leaves!


----------



## runi (Jun 28, 2011)

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Beef broth and tomato juice, canned
Here you can check the various types of food nutrients.
very useful for us =)


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kale is high in vitamin C and is a good source of calcium. If a person is on a blood-thinner, vegetables such as cabbage and kale are not recommended for daily consumption because of the vitamin K. If you are on medications or cooking for someone who is, speaking with a nutritionist/dietician can help. 

Although tomatoes are high in potassium, the heirloom varieties are better because hybrids are higher in sodium.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

Kale is a vitamin K and A rich food, good for the immune system. I'm no expert but i'm pretty sure it's a good un.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 3, 2011)

35 Power Foods


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 3, 2011)

Fabiabi said:


> Kale is a vitamin K and A rich food, good for the immune system. I'm no expert but i'm pretty sure it's a good un.



Be careful with veggies that are high in K if you take a blood thinner.


----------



## pengyou (Sep 10, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this nutrition tracking software?  

FitDay - Smarter Weight Loss


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 27, 2011)

No never tried it, sounds like it could be useful if it works properly. I'm a bit dubious with these things


----------



## jpe (Nov 8, 2011)

_Wow great feedback! What is the healthiest oil to use....olive oil?
_
Another good one - Grape Seed Oil


----------



## pengyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Dietician functions are not so difficult for a computer.  It is merely a modified database.  If the software is coded properly - which should not be a problem, the only trick is then obtaining the information, i.e. blueberries have what, and how much of it, and potatoes have what - and how much of it, etc


----------

